# Grace is still feeling poorly :(



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So Saturday Grace saw the vet and got fluids and 3 shots of meds to help with the vomiting and any possible allergic reaction or pain. 

Really thought it was the reaction to overload of vaccines.

And thinking maybe if it was a reaction to shots - why would they give her more shots? I wasn't told about the shots until they brought her back out :huh: But they could be not a big deal since they aren't vaccines.

But how long does it take for them to feel better? And is it a continual progress or ups and downs?

Could this be the medication she got in the shots wearing off? Not sure how long they last? Sigh... I feel clueless right now.

Grace seemed to be making progress with feeling better and getting back to Spunky self. But today she vomited again  She's sleepy again, and just looks like she doesn't feel well. Has the dark rims under her eyes again 

Her eyes are clear, nose is clear, ears look clear and have no odor. Doesn't have a fever to my knowledge. Peeing normal. Pooping normal. No gas or tummy gurgles.

She vomited today. Then promptly fell asleep on my lap. So I know she isn't feeling well.

She isn't playing as much. She will run after Gus 1 or 2 times but then just sits on her bed and lets him bring her toys. Could be a little diva thing going LOL But I don't think so. She looks like she wants to go play, but gets easily tired. After about 15 minutes of this sitting and playing bit she will sleep for a long period.

She isn't eating much. Got her to eat another egg today and some boiled lamb. But all else is out. She acts hungry but when I put food down she walks away and lays down.

Wondering if maybe it wasn't a vaccine reaction but that she was coming down with something? Do tummy bugs "go around" with dogs? Are there viruses that dogs get that won't cause a fever?

I honestly don't feel this is food related. With Gus I knew in my gut he had allergies. But Grace - I don't feel that. And I am pretty positive she didn't eat anything she shouldn't have. My gut is telling me it is a virus or something like that.

We see the vet tomorrow.

What else should I ask her to check? I'm thinking she will want to do xrays and a blood panel. What could cause this kind of "illness"?

Do I not run all the tests? Just let the virus run its course? She will have had it about a week now.... I just don't know here.

Thanks all.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh sweet Tori, oh how I wish I had the answers for you. If Gracie was doing fine before the shots, I would think it would have to do with the shots . 

I remember, now this is going years back, that when Tina Maire got nauseous, they gave me, an oral liquid med to give to her. 

Having blood work is good.

If Gracie was fine prior to the shots, I sure as heck would tell them, she was fine before the shots, and I don't want her to have any additional shots, I want answers a full check up and honestly, if it were me, I would have to think it was the shots they gave her initially.

Poor sweet baby, please let us know how she does at the vets, and I will be praying like crazy.

Hugs and love to you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I believe she just needs more time to get over her shots Tori. Only a week. Remember she is small. If she eats and drinks ANYTHING that is good. Sammie went 3-4 days with almost nothing Post op. so I found out their bodies go into a different mode after a trauma.If they are resting a lot the need less food. 
I know how it feels to see them when not normal self. If she is going potty with no runny stools don't see X-rays being done yet. I would let vet listen to hear vitals. There may be nothing you can do what wait it out little longer. Seems so long when waiting I know. They are so much stronger than I realized. So if drinking, eating some, pottying, no fever (did u take it?) 102/3 normal I think, they will prob watch her little longer is my guess if panels are good. 
If we're me I would have panels done. Keep us posted.

I wanted to add it's a different story if she is not drinking.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

When one of mine looks at food and walks away, that's a sign that their tummy is hurting. You might try some mint ginger tonic (animal essentials) and see if that helps - it calms upset stomachs. 

If blood work is fine, there are some other things to look at: food (mine can't have poultry), allergies, or maybe 1/4 pepcid twice a day to calm stomach acid. This may or may not be related to vaccines.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So of course last night I googled vaccine reactions and ended up reading this site: Your Dog's Vaccine Reaction: | Truth4Dogs

Totally freaked me out. 

Now I'm like one of those moms who doesn't want to vaccinate her child AT ALL :smscare2:

My vet is great but wonder if she will try to pass it off as something else.

The woman who wrote the article recommends all rounds of puppy shots, but then titer testing. So will definitely ask my vet about titers.

But just scares me with how long vaccines can cause ill effects. Now wondering how much of Gus's issues are vaccine related since he was fine until a little after his 1 year, his GI issues became chronic then, as well. Paranoia and odd fears, GI disturbances, and allergies are on the list of long term side effects. Sigh... anyway.

Will probably have her do blood panels just to check things out. Will forgo xrays - I was thinking that since she is pooping normal, so thanks  . I don't even think it is parasites or worms, either, because they are so normal.

She drinks. Sometimes I think she drinks too much. But it is warming up here so that could account for it. 

She just isn't feeling well. Not eating great. Can get her to nibble if I hand feed her but after 2-3 bites she walks away. Even if Gus is there to help with the competition effect.

She's clingy and sleeping on me more. She isn't a highly independent pup like Gus was. But usually prefers to be in her basket or somewhere near Gus when sleeping. She likes to stretch out and I seem to make her too warm. But she keeps climbing on me to sleep.

My gut says it isn't food. But I will keep that in mind. Right now she isn't interested in kibble or wet. I'm making her eggs or boiled meat with pumpkin (she hates rice).

Will update when we get home from the vet.

Thanks all :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do Grace get Lepto and Corona, too? Rabies? If she was really bombarded with shots she could still be affected. My Lady had a terrible reaction to her last rabies shot and was sick for a week, needed steroid shots, etc. She was older and immune compromised (diabetes), though.

Since one of the symptoms of a liver shunt is difficulty with vaccines, make sure to get a bile acids test done on Grace when she is six months old and definitely before she has anesthesia for her spay.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor little Gracie. You say that you feel in your gut that it is a virus...well, she just got a big dose of virus. You know how when people get a flu shot they often get mild flu symptoms? I have become really afraid of vaccines after some of the things I have read, but even if it is a reaction to the shots, it isn't necessarily long term. Her immune system is building up in response to the virus. Of course, you will still want to rule out other things with your vet. 
I'm cheering for Gracie to get better fast.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Sylvia and Marj.

You're right - the shots could definitely cause a virus or that type of reaction 

Will let you know how it goes.

I emailed 2 holistic vets in my area and will hope they respond before our next shots are due.

Update when we get home. Thanks again all you are so wonderful!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I took her temp and it was 99.4..... normal? She feels colder then usual - ears are white, too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That is low. I copied this from ASK.com
*nswer: *
The normal body temperature for a dog falls within the range of 100.5°F to 102.5°F (about 38°C to 39.2°C). If your dog's temperature is outside of this range, you should contact your veterinarian. Body temperature over 104°F or under 99°F indicates an emergency situation. 



I would keep her warm and call the vet. Right now.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You said her ears are white. What about her gums?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most reactions to vaccines happen within 24 hours. While technically it would be possible for this to still be a reaction, it is more likely related to some other cause. 

Yes dogs can pass around GI viruses. No a dog would not necessarily have a fever if they were fighting off a big. 

You need to follow up with your vet. The injections given were likely to help reduce stomach acid and reduce nausea. Often a dog needs similar meds to be given at home to help them over the hump. 

Any variety of things from eating a foreign body to a liver shunt to just a pesky virus could cause these symptoms. It is best to go see your vet and discuss possibilities based on your dog's particular circumstance rather than continue searching the internet and alarming yourself.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tori - I'm so sorry about little Grace. I don't have any advice but respect JMM (Jackie's) very much. I would keep exploring what's going on with your vet to try to figure it out. Like people, it could be some sort of virus but make sure they rule out everything. About the shots given later to help; sometimes they need hydration etc, that they give as a shot so I wouldn't worry about that. If you don't feel comfortable with your vet, then look for another. And do check Grace's gums.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Tori - I'm so sorry about little Grace. I don't have any advice but respect JMM (Jackie's) very much. I would keep exploring what's going on with your vet to try to figure it out. Like people, it could be some sort of virus but make sure they rule out everything. About the shots given later to help; sometimes they need hydration etc, that they give as a shot so I wouldn't worry about that. If you don't feel comfortable with your vet, then look for another. And do check Grace's gums.


I feel the exact way that Susan wrote above. 

Tori hugs to you and Gracie and whevener you get the chance, give us an update, in the meantime we are praying and with you.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ugh. That was a long morning/afternoon.

So of course we get to the vet and Ms Gracie is artytime::happy dance:
So of course the tech thinks I'm bonkers. Where's the eye roll face when I need one?

She gained some weight too (though I have my own theories on that one).

My vet comes in and tries to convince me that nothing is wrong with her. She seems great! Sigh.

I stopped her mid sentence, apologized for interrupting, but told her I didn't care how energetic or happy Grace was there, that puppies (in my experience) will still be playful even if they are feeling crummy or hurting. Gus had a raging infection from his neuter and dew claw removal and yet he was still thrilled to see the vet and wanted to play! So I don't buy the "She is playful here - nothing is wrong" thing.

Luckily within 5 minutes of my baby's burst of energy she hit a wall and suddenly became really quiet and reserved. It's the first time I was happy to see her look so sick because it grabbed the vet really fast.

I had her humor me and give her a parvo test. She did a parvo test with a stool sample I brought in that had been left out for at least 2 hours by that point. Is that a good test? Reliable? It took 10 minutes?

I know she doesn't have diarrhea, which the vet insisted was reason enough not to test her, but I've heard of puppies having parvo and not having diarrhea. I thought it would come back negative, but wanted to be able to say we tested for it when Grace has so many symptoms of parvo (vomiting, lethargic, body temp going from fevers to being too low, no appetite). It did come back negative thankfully :thumbsup:

They are sending the rest of her stool sample to a lab to be tested for parasites, etc. Will have that by tomorrow.

Everything looks good with her. Except that her small intestines are SUPER swollen and it has made her belly tight. She doesn't feel like anything is stuck in her belly, her intestines are just really really inflamed. I told the vet her belly gets really big - like she swallowed a baseball. But I didn't notice it until Saturday after she got her fluids so I thought it was just because of that (all the fluids made her pee a ton). But this is my theory on why she has gained weight - her belly is inflamed and MUCH bigger but there is no way she has gained real weight from eating 3-4 tiny pieces/bites of kibble or boiled meat a few times a day.

As the vet was examining her belly Grace vomits ....sigh.

Vet of course said, "This cannot be a reaction to vaccines. That only happens within a few hours of the vaccine." But I didn't buy it. That and she thought Grace only got the nasal Bordetella. I had to remind her she got the injection and she looked at her file - there it was. The way she reacted to that I'm wondering if that was an "oops". Sigh.

I think it is part of a vaccine reaction - to being overwhelmed by them, and part of a virus. Vaccines lower their immune systems briefly. So she could have caught something. All I know is that I had a perfectly healthy puppy 8 days ago. Then she had her puppy shots and has been sick since.

She sent us home with some stomach medicine... doggie pepto basically. Something to coat her stomach to hopefully help the nausea. They gave her a shot of Pepcid, since the dose for her is so incredibly small. And they gave her more fluids.

She perked up after the fluids. Which is a sign she was feeling yuck.

She gave me cans of the vet food.... "nutrient dense".... Said to give her that throughout the day. Ignoring the fact I told her Grace will NOT eat wet food to save her or my life. She hates to get messy.

The first ingredient is water (ok), the second is pork-by-products. Seriously? I won't feed it to her. I wont' feed her anything with by-products. There's no real meat in it. Just pieces of things :blink:

So picked up some Fresh Pet Vital on the way home because she liked that. But so far she hasn't wanted to eat anything. So we are just resting, letting her drink her water (she drinks a lot), and letting will give her some nutrical if she doesn't eat.

This morning - her gums were not white. Light pinkish ( I had gotten her to eat a few bites of egg). Her ears were white and her whole body was cold. She was wanting to sleep against me under blankets. By the time we got to the vet she was warmed up. I had her in a sweater and it was 80 degrees out so of course she warmed up LOL

Sigh.

No answers. Just more meds and instructions to bring her back if the symptoms continue.

I emailed a holistic vet in my area and we have an appointment next Friday (earliest she can get us in). I don't think she's a full vet, but more like a specialist. But I'm open to anything that might help at this point.

Thanks all for the prayers and well wishes. Scares me when they are sick. Especially Grace since she is so tiny.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks for the update tori... I had a pup who had a similar reaction to vaccines-vomiting, poor appetite... but eventually resolved in 1-2 days. It was scary and I hope she continues to get better and better. You're doing a great job taking care of her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe an xray or ultrasound is in order? I'd want to know why her stomach is so distended and rule out any foreign bodies. Puppies are terrible about swallowing anything in their reach.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no, I thought Gracie was almost back to normal, it's so hard when our babies are sick, they can't tell us what's wrong, I'm glad she will be seeing her vet tomorrow, hugs to you, I know your worried, i'll say a prayer for her tonight


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gee Tori - it's like having skin kids. The second you get to the pediatrician they're fine and dandy. Fortunately for you (unfortunately for Grace) she was able to present her symptoms to the vet. Wonder if you should look into a gastro specialist with all the vomiting. Having a distended belly doesn't really sound vaccine or even flu related. Might be nothing but might be best to have it checked out. Do you have pet insurance? We really do know our babies best.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Tori, my prayers are with you and Gracie, you hang in there, and I pray Gracie bounces back soon. Love you and hugs. Christine.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Nothing to say that can help...just that I am thinking of you and dear Gracie and hoping will all my heart that she will get better and that her mommy will be relieved of this terrible fear.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We have insurance on both of them. Good insurance.... So not worried about that.

Will be looking for other options if she continues with her symptoms. Hopefully the medicine will help and she will stop vomiting.

Vet said she didn't feel anything in her tummy other then the inflamed intestines. And since she is eating (very small amounts) and pooping (no diarrhea or blood) she doesn't think she swallowed anything. Said she'd do an xray if we had to come back in.

I do wish they had done the xray and blood panels today instead of "Let's wait and see if she keeps throwing up"

Oh well.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

How long did she say grace should wait to return? Days? Hoping this passes with her new meds. Poor baby. I don't like the swollen stomach and random vomiting. I might take her to an internist for eval.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am so sorry about your Baby i pray things get better quickly , its not fun when they are sick  


anna xoxxo


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> How long did she say grace should wait to return? Days? Hoping this passes with her new meds. Poor baby. I don't like the swollen stomach and random vomiting. I might take her to an internist for eval.


 Yes, I would too. Poor little angel. I'm adding her to my prayer list. 

Hugs,


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The stool worm/parasite test will be back tomorrow. If that comes back negative I will take her for a second opinion. Current vet just wants to put her onto worming/parasite meds. I'm not sure I want to medicate her and just hope it is the right answer.

Her stools changed from solid and normal to slightly looser and covered in mucous. I know that isn't good and tells me whatever this is is progressing, not getting better.

She said to bring her in ASAP if she continues to vomit. I do like that this vet is very good with emergencies and if I called right now she would call me back.

But I'm unhappy with the fact she didn't run ANY labs. And that even though I was the one to ask for the Parvo test she didn't send out a sample or run labs to check for a possible false-negative with the SNAP.

Grace may have worms. Kind of hoping the test comes back positive tomorrow just so we have an answer.

I do know she looks sick after I gave her that stomach medicine and after eating. So nausea is a big part in this.

She didn't play at all tonight. My mom came home from being out of town for 4 days and Grace was so happy for her to come home. But after a few minutes of excitement she just laid on the floor under my mom's chair and didn't get up for anything. 

Do you know how long it takes to get copies of records? I need to ask my vet for them. Will start asking for copies whenever we go in so I have them on file. All I get right now are the receipt invoice slips. I'd have to wait, get her records, then go see another vet. Gus's might take af ew days, but Grace is so young I'm thinking there isn't much in her file?

Will call int he morning and have them start copying so I can pick them up. May be heading to another vet tomorrow for a second opinion. Get some labs done....

I have such a hard time with new vets though. After Gussy's traumatic shelter vet experience it took a long time for me to trust my current vet. But I think we may have outgrown each other. Sometimes I think she hates seeing me because I educate myself on health issues, etc, so sometimes push for testing that she might not have suggested.

I don't know if that is good or bad. Maybe I'm a difficult client? .... I try to be really hands on and involved with their care and treatment. I want to knwo what everything is for - which is why I was a little upset she was given things without my knowing about it until after she was given it..... I also believe in prevention. And I would have liked to run the labs today (she said she wouldn't do them today, but only if she came back again) so that I could say we have checked off all the "easy stuff" and know it isn't something a simple blood panel could answer.

I'm rambling.

How do you gracefully leave a vet who you like, but just have outgrown?

I think I worry too much about how she will feel. If I take Grace out of her care mid-illness.... But I think I need to let that go.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I would wait for the test results she is doing for grace. Sounds like If she throws up today, the vet wants her back in. 

Tori, this is off topic but I had issues finding a vet I felt understood our breeds issues. 
I had a difficult time Sammie's first year with my vet. I read a lot and worried about a lot of things unnecessarily. I had lost his brother at 5 mo to shunts. That threw me off. I worried about every little thing. I could not communicate with my vet well. Seemed I was trying to diagnosis him (I was right about LP only) and he did not always answer my questions sufficient enough for me. I was struggling with this and I sounded a lot like you after a visit. 
Here is what worked for me. I asked someone in the doggie world I respect what vet they used and took Sammie in for an introduction. I told him how I felt and my issues with my last vet. He was very different from my first one. It was obvious to me I had met my match Maltese wise and he was running the show, not me. But he was kind and always let me finish all my questions. I have since changed my approach to Sammie's health care and to my vet. I take a list with me, and he asks for it first, or I tell him my thoughts. no more rambling and leaving with ??? I had to trust him to do his job. First off I have a Maltese and its ok to educate myself of the issues he may face due to his breed. But I had to realize I am not going to have a MALTESE only vet. But he is not going to let Sammie die as he does this all day long and sees the symptoms and outcomes. You may want to tell her your feelings, (she may surprise you) or maybe a fresh start like I did. I don't know if you can relate to this, but you sound a lot like me when Sammie was a puppy. I am hoping you find someone like I did. 
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I wanted to add, I assumed all vets were pretty much the same (except specialists). My old vet was a general type practice with limited surgery (spay/neuter). When I talked to the person in the doggie world she said some people do fine with that level of practice but you prob do better with a good surgeon. So if anything comes up my new vet most likely can handle the surgery. He costs a little more for a visit but I have not had to make return trips for a problem as before. There is a huge difference in his knowledge in general.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Grace'sMom said:


> We have insurance on both of them. Good insurance.... So not worried about that.
> 
> Will be looking for other options if she continues with her symptoms. Hopefully the medicine will help and she will stop vomiting.
> 
> ...


 
I'm praying like mad for both of you. Bless your heart. I am so looking forward to the day, when dear Gracie is feeling 100% better. Huge hugs and many many prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This sounds very much like what I went through with Tessa 2.5 years ago - vomiting, mucous stool (colitis) and about 24 hours of crisis where she essentially did nothing but shake - wouldn't even move to pee.

We never really did find the exact cause, but now suspect it was food-related. She had been switched to Fromm's Chicken a la Veg and within about a week her symptoms appeared. It's not a "true" allergy but something in the chicken does not agree with her, because every time I tried to have her change to chicken, she got sick again. Even home cooked chicken breast is a no no with her!

The vet did do extensive blood work and stool samples and also did a barium x-ray as a last resort (during that 24 hour time when I thought I was losing her) because her intestines were so hard and swollen. He said the barium was last resort but he wanted to do it for two reasons - one it would show any sort of blockage, even a tiny one, very clearly and two it has been his experience that the barium will help calm the intestines and clear out any toxins. Don't know if that's true or not but it certainly did the trick - she was back to herself the next day. 

We also put her on the pepcid for a couple of months, switched her to a limited ingredient lamb food, and added probiotics with digestive enzymes. Tessa still has a "sensitive tummy" and any stress seems to affect her digestive system, but now that I know that's the way she is I keep ginger mint and dia-gel handy! We've been at the "one and done" stage for a couple of years now, so I really think with her it was food. 

The holistic vet is a good way to go because they'll talk about the probiotics and other aids. I'd also insist on an x-ray to check for blockages and blood work (if they haven't already done it) to look at liver and pancreas enzyme levels just to be absolutely certain. 

Good luck - I hope your baby is better soon! It's so scary when they are sick like this.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Excellent post Maggie. Lots of good info. Sammie had issues with fromms ala chicken as well, but not as bad. He is doing great on the non grain Fromm formula though. I think his issues are any dry food chicken and grains.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

When I went to a new vet and the ortho they both had all Sammie's records sent over. I did not have to get copies. I thought this was pretty standard, esp if you see a specialist. Does insurance require your vet refer grace or can you go on your own?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you Kandis and Maggie 

Grace slept all night. We got up an hour ago to potty. Her poop looks less mucousy. But will keep an eye on it. It was dark so hard to tell.

She does not like her medicine. She fights it. Gus was easy to medicate. Any ideas how to get them to take liquid meds that have to be given without food? I have a little syringe. Last night I did tiny drops right on her upper lip and she licked it off. But she's onto me with that one.....

In regards to the vet.... I will wait for the test to get back. I will ask for panels to be drawn before starting her on any meds, just to be safe.

I think I was just frustrated because I felt like they weren't hearing me. I am in there a lot. Gus's issues take us in there about every other month at least. So when I met resistance I felt unheard and being handled like a dramatic mama.

I may need to change vets. Our vet moved practices about a year ago. Since she moved there have been slight changes. The thing is - this practice is one of the highest rated practices (best reviews).

Will think about it.

There are bigger vet hospitals around us where we live now. So may transfer to one of them.

I'm rambling.... Thank you all. Will update on Grace later today.

Oh - and we can just go see someone. Vet doesn't have to refer us unless it requires surgery.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

All sounds good. She knows he is sick after yesterday. When sammie isn't eating normal it will affect his stools. When I had to give liquids I opened his mouth and put it on his tounge. I had to do it twice for one dose so he would not gag. I put it on the tounge inside his mouth or he would spit it out. I don't know how else you could do it. The quicker I did it the less time for his dramatics as he would bury his head so I had to pry his mouth open.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Same here. Whevenever I had to give liquid meds, I would have to pry their precious mouths open (smart little babies), and would gently pull back one of their little cheeks, and give it to them with the syringe in the side of their mouth. 

Hugs to you dear Tori, and I hope dear Gracie is feeling better.

Love,
Christine


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She is a little more perky this morning and ate a few bites that I fed to her.

That's good, but I'm staying cautious and on alert because she did this last Sunday after she got fluids on Saturday, then started declining again.

So I will cross my fingers and keep optimistically cautious  Hoping she continues to improve in the next few days.

Test should be back later today.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Grace'sMom said:


> She is a little more perky this morning and ate a few bites that I fed to her.
> 
> That's good, but I'm staying cautious and on alert because she did this last Sunday after she got fluids on Saturday, then started declining again.
> 
> ...


 
Oh Tori, that sounds really good. I know you can't wait to get those test results back. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tori - I'm so sorry that you and Grace are going through this. It's so frustrating As far as records go, last time I went to the vet I said I wanted copies of Tyler's bloodwork for my own records and she had the front desk copy them immediately and hand them to me. No big deal and she said "He's your dog, you are entitled to all his records." So I think you can get them by just asking. I also feel like you really need a vet you can feel comfortable with and that includes feeling like you're really heard. I have that in my own cardiologist/internist and won't leave her for anything and keep paying absurd premiums because I refuse to lose her. She treats me like an individual and she knows all my health idiosyncrasies that aren't the norm. When my son was very sick as an infant his pediatrician kept pooh poohing my concerns. Then my DS almost died at age 2. I had been right all along that something was wrong and the old doctor just seemed to humor me at most. Then I found competent caring doctors and it was like a huge light being shone on us. So I think I would try to ask around to find out about another practice where you feel you and your sweet dogs are treated appropriately and that you are part of that process. Hoping that you get some answers. :grouphug:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gracie's worm/parasite stool test was negative. The front desk lady told me when I called to get copies of their records.

Still waiting for the vet tech to call and check up on Grace and see what is next.

She was energetic this morning but slowing down now. Hasn't eaten since the few bites this morning.

Will let her rest.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Tori, I am glad the test was negative.
Is Gracie drinking water? I am sure you know you just have to be careful of dehydration when they are vomiting. Just a friendly reminder 
Still hoping little Gracie feels better very soon. I am thinking of her and you. (And big brother Gus too).


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay Susan - now ....why did my vet only give me "authorize" a computer copy of the records? Not COPIES of teh actual records?

Grace's file is full of handwritten notes and all the vaccine information. Yet the vet practice won't authorize that? Only the typed up version?

I know these would be teh same ones they would fax to a new vet. Because she asked me for Dr. Julie's fax # and I told her I was just planning to bring hard copies. She said, "Oh! Then they are all ready, you can come get them!"

So how do I get my hands on the ACTUAL records for my dogs??? You know, the ones that say I'm a crazy owner?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Tori, my vet did the same thing when I asked for the records. I think that the ladies at the front desk do not like to take apart the file and photocopy, they would rather just print what is on the computer.
I then asked for a copy of the "whole file" including notes and vaccination records. It was no problem, and they gave it to me, but I did have to specifically ask because the computer records didn't have much info.
It is good to have the complete records to keep for your own records too.


----------



## bennett (Feb 24, 2012)

*Homeopathic remedy for vaccinosis*

I have a homeopathic vet now since the loss of my boy due to a rabies shot two years ago . Now I only exercise my 'medical exemtion law' in my state of NJ . But a desireable path to take with concern over an 'over vaccinated' pet is a homeopathic remedy . I believe 'thuja' is an appropriate one to relieve to toxic effects on your little one , but I would of course have a holistic/homeopath see your fluff and give you the remedy -


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks bennet,

Dr. Julie said she had something that would help Grace with any toxins left by the vaccines.

So we will see her Wednesday 

Just hoping my Grace starts getting better. Have another vet referral for tomorrow just in case.


----------

